# Logos and Websites - Sites starting at $499



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Hi there,

I work freelance designing logos, websites, banners, and other graphics. 

I only charge *$100* for my logos. Websites start at _*$499*_ and go up from there. I have experience designing websites that cost over $10,000. 

If you need a website, contact me so we can discuss the details. [email protected]
If you need a logo, see below for the quickest way to get one. Feel free to contact me if you want to discuss in detail. 

Here's how it works:

1. You contact me giving me as much information as you can about what you would like. .

*To get started, fill out the logo design questionnaire here: http://www.TheLogoGuy.net*

2. I will make a draft of the logo and send it to you for approval/revisions. 

3. Final draft is made and shown to you. Logo will be released after payment. 

That's it! It's as easy as that.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Nice work


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

Jezuez said:


> Nice work


Thanks bro


----------

